# (MN) Three MH, GMPR Studs, All Health Clearances Done



## Karen C (Sep 1, 2014)

Cashman Kennels has have been breeding labs for thirty years. All of our Stud Dogs have OFA Good or Excellent hip ratings, OFA normal elbows, eyes are certified (CERF) annually, CNM, PRA and EIC tested and clear of gene. We own six black and yellow stud dogs with many pictures and videos on our website: Cashmankennels


----------

